# Como hacer un Circuito?????



## aleydarv (Oct 13, 2006)

Saludos, mi nombre es Aleyda Ramírez…
Señores necesito un favor de ustedes que son electrónicos…
En la Universidad un profesor me pidió que haga “un circuito que refleje  a la salida, la secuencia de manera ascendente de la serie del Fibonacci, usando 8 bits”… No tengo ni idea de cómo puedo hacer esto, a ver si ustedes me ayudan ya que no conozco NADA de Electrónica…  plsss ayúdenme y que Dios les Bendiga…


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 13, 2006)

Hola Ramirez, si no tienes ni idea, te aconsejo ,que te lo explique mejor el profesor ,suerte un saludo


----------



## aleydarv (Oct 16, 2006)

pepepuerto dijo:
			
		

> Hola Ramirez, si no tienes ni idea, te aconsejo ,que te lo explique mejor el profesor ,suerte un saludo



Manito... El problemaso es que a el profesor lo que le gusta es que uno investigue y lo haga...él no me va a explicar...
Gracias


----------



## VichoT (Oct 16, 2006)

Holas.aleydarv.Lo que pides es algo complicado sin un PIC ya que para itroducir el algoritmo dela serie de Fibonacci en logica cableada es complicadisimo por no decir imposible...

Cablea un PIC y su salida la envias a una pantalla donde puedas ver los nuemros... para simplificar el programa nmo es necesario que introduzcas el algoritmo sino hacer un programa que te imprima  la sucsion de numeros ya grabados en el programa....

ES decir el programa sera algo asi:

10 Print 1
20 print 1
30 print 2
40 print 3
50 print 5
 y asi hasta   que llegues aun pto enque tu profe te diga...

Perdona que te escriba el programa como un editor de basic pero no se escribir programas en C++ para PIC asi que te lo puse asi a modo didactico.

BYE!


----------



## aleydarv (Oct 18, 2006)

Gracias por su ayuda chicos...

Dios les Bendiga...


----------

